# Kindle Boards Member Recipe ebook



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I love to eat and cook. I love to buy cookbooks too. So when I see the recipe, I keep it and think I'll try it in the future. There are many recipes posted in KB and I wanted to keep track of them. Since I like to experiment and I've been thinking about making my own recipe book for myself for my kindle, I decided to experiment with the KB members recipes posted. I'll be able to keep my KB recipes in my Kindle. I can keep the note in the recipe too.  

So I made it last night and this morning. While I was making it, I thought maybe I'll share with everyone who might want KB recipes on the Kindle. I try it with my K1 and K2. It's working pretty good. 

I made this recipe book for my reference so it's not fancy or perfect as cookbook in anyway. The recipes are in the book as it was posted with some comment from the poster. But if anyone is interested, PM me with the email address and I'll send the book to you.    

I'm thinking since the recipe posted was meant to share, it might be okay to put in the book and share with everyone. But if you posted the recipe and don't want to be put in the book, please let me know ASAP and I'll take out from the book. 

For now I put together the recipes from the It's deelish! thread and Rice Cooker thread. I'm sure I'll be adding more as I see new recipes in the post. I'm not reading every post/thread so if anyone can point me to the right direction where there's recipe, I'll add it to the KB recipe book.  

If you get the book, please let me know if I put the recipe in the right category. I'm not familiar with many of them so wasn't sure which category it should belong to. LOL.  And any suggestion or error in it. I really didn't check the whole thing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a great idea, Shizu! Thanks for pulling this together.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, this is a wonderful idea.  I have been wondering how I was going to remember which thread I read a good receipe in.  Now they'll all be together.  
Bless you,
deb


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

PM me your email address I'll sent the recipes.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Any suggestion is welcome. I hope it will be usable.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Shizu,
Am I dense or what?  What kind of file is it?  Having a little trouble opening it.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

What a great idea. You were so sweet to do that. I too was trying to figure out how to keep track of all those wonderful recipes. I would love a copy too. I'm off to pm you


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Shizu,
> Am I dense or what? What kind of file is it? Having a little trouble opening it.


Carol,

You put the file in the document folder on your Kindle. Or you can see the recipe using Mobipocket Reader on your pc. It's in prc format.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Shizu - you did a GREAT job!  Thanks!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Anju. Let me know if you see any recipes to add.    

And any suggestion is welcome to make better recipe book. When you go through the book and find any error let me know, I'll fix it.    I know it is not a regular book so you only see what you want to see when you want to see. lol.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you 
I just sent a note for collection
sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I added 4 more since I send the recipe book. I'll email the updated book to those who got it when I add a little more. If anyone want it now let me know.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Great idea. I've been taking my own recipes & putting them into text format and putting them on my KK. I name the text file "Recipe Whatever the recipe is" and that way , then I can sort by title and find all my recipes together. Then I put my KK into a ziplock and prop it up on the counter & cook away. That way I don't have to be constantly re-printing the recipe.

(The other thing I've done is put family recipes up into Google docs and share each recipe with my 3 college-age kids who keep emailing home saying "Mom! I need that xxx recipe to cook for my friends". Google docs has been a wonderful collaborative storage location as my kids are gradually leaving home. Makes the leaving process a bit more gentle.

But I am loving having recipes on my KK and saving paper in the process.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we can save paper when we have recipe in our Kindle. I have my Kindle all the time in my bag so I could look up the ingredient when I need it.    I'm thinking about making my recipe book too. I love to have pictures so I'll take pictures step by step when I make it and put in the book.  This way it'll be easier for my daughters to make it.  

If any of you who has the KB recipe book made the dish and took the picture, I'll appreciate if I can have that picture. I'll put in the KB recipe book. You can see there's some picture in the book and I think it turn out good.  .


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the updated recipe ebook to everyone who has it. Please let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got it! thank you so much.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio, 

if you like PM me your email, I'll send you a copy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Got mine today.  Thank you very much for all of your hard work.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Got mine too shizu - thanks for doing this!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You are welcome.  

I'm only getting the recipes from the food thread where the title of the thread says food   so if any of you see the recipes other than what I have in the book, let me know I'll include them.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the updated file again to those who have it. Let me know if I missed you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got it, thanks for all the work you do updating this!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

got it thanks Shizu I love this!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You are welcome Susan, BTackitt. 

Glad you like it, BTackitt


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the updated file of 2009.09.09. If I miss anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the updated file. If you didn't receive it, let me know. It should have 2 files.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did receive mine.  Thank you so very much.
deb


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got mine.  That was a lot of work!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Your welcome drenee, sheltiemom. Next time it shouldn't take that long I think. lol.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, I have been using it - covered with a zip lock bag of course    There are some pretty wonderful cooks in this forum!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the updated file. If you didn't get it, let me know.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Shizu, I got it
sylvia


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! Just got my new Zojirushitoday -- can't wait to play with it!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Got mine, too.  Thanks again for all the hard work you've put into this.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely thanks Shizu, this is my main cook book!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Got mine, too. Thanks so much!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send updated copy if you didn't get it, let me know.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Would you like me to put a copy on my web host that could be linked to from here for anyone who wants to download it? Either way, I'll PM you my email so you can send me a copy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Got my update, Thank you so much for doing this. I love it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I just send updated copy if you didn't get it, let me know.


Shizu, I can't find it!! I saw where it came in earlier this evening on my phone, but when I went to my computer to copy the files to my harddrive, the email wasn't there.  Can you please resend? Thanks for all you do to keep this updated. I love it!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Shizu, I can't find it!! I saw where it came in earlier this evening on my phone, but when I went to my computer to copy the files to my harddrive, the email wasn't there.  Can you please resend? Thanks for all you do to keep this updated. I love it!


I just send you the copies.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shizu - from me too - thanks for all of this work; it's a grand & special product.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I just send you the copies.


Thanks again, Shizu... I have them now and just had to read through them again... now I am hungry!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got my first copy. Nice job, Shizu, and thanks for spending the time and effort on it.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for including a PDF file. I wasn't able to open the other.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Shizu,  I got mine too. Thanks for all the work you do in keeping it updated.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Thanks so much for including a PDF file. I wasn't able to open the other.


You couldn't open the last update either right? I wonder why. You couldn't open the prc file in your kindle right? Did you place it in the document folder?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow!!!  Thank you so much!  What an incredible amount of work you did.  This is much more valuable than anything Betty Crocker! 

Cheers!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I've just send this years last update. Let me know if you haven't receive it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks - got it --  

much appreciated too


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I would love to have a copy, how do I get one??!!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I got it.  I have used the previous version. I have a K1.  Do you know how to get it onto the kindle?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

remove the one you currently have on there, then just reload the new one Marguerite.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sendie said:


> I would love to have a copy, how do I get one??!!


If you will PM Shizu with your email address, She will send it out to you.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you, Shizu!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Got my update!  Thanks so much, Shizu!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone wants a copy, just PM me with your email.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I received mine. Thanks so much for the early Christmas present!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Got it!  Thanks so much!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Got mine!!  Shizu, thank you for doing this for us.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you again, Shizu!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers, Shizu!  What an sweet surprise!!  You're awesome!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, Shizu!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, thank you! I got it as well!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

check the cookie recipes Shizu, another got added today.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcom.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> check the cookie recipes Shizu, another got added today.


Oh, the notify email didn't come so i didn't know. I'll add it but it will be on next update.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

my recipe didn't make it - peanut butter chocolate chip  
second one in the thread


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> my recipe didn't make it - peanut butter chocolate chip
> second one in the thread


Really?? I'm sorry I'll go look and add.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know how I could have missed yours, Anju...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

no problems, I looked just to see how it looked on the kindle


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the update again. lol  As usual if I miss you, contact me.


----------



## rocky mountain reader (Jul 8, 2009)

I just sent you a PM for a copy of the cookbook. But, I had a senior moment and forgot to include my email address, so you will also receive a second PM with that data.



Thanks!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I just send you the copy.


----------



## rocky mountain reader (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the work on this and for sharing it. I will enjoy trying some of these recipes.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you, Shizu, for all your hard work in keeping up with the recipes and sending them out to all of us.  There are several recipes I really want to try (when I decide to quit reading).  Thanks also to everyone who submitted the recipes.  Looks like KindleBoards has some really great cooks!

Happy Holidays, Everyone!!
Gayle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am thrilled with how well this turned out.. the additions were great to the kindle recipebook.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes it is. This cookbook is possible because everyone is willing to share their recipes.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Shizu - I didn't get the update  

You can wait until after the holidays, won't be doing any more cooking, with DH gone I'd eat everything I make anyway and don't need that right now


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/nod I missed this last one too... No recipe from Anju..


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

hummm that's odd... I see I did send both of you the copy. Well with many people sending Christmas message to family and friends, maybe it got lost. I just send you the copy Anju, BTackitt.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Shizu - got it!  My favorite cookbook!

KBers are such good cooks


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

you're welcome.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

shizu,
I have done this a number times correctly but this time its not working. I saved to my documents, I detached correctly. titles shows but when I open it say picture not on file or something like that. its a .prc file. what am I doing wrong it always worked befor.
sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to send you again. File might be corrupted on the way to you. That sometimes happens.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just send the update. If you didn't get it, let me know.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Me two - thanks Shizu


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

got mine - thanks bunches


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

got mine!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Got mine, too! Thank you!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're all welcome


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Got mine, too. Thanks for your hard work! This is one awesome site!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I got mine.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ditto! Thanks so much!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Shizu,  see PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Shizu, see PM.
> 
> Thanks.


Got it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

shizu,
I have been enjoying my copy. i have done a little organizing by using the kindle PC App for my cookbooks. how do you get non-amazon books like your recipe ebook on to it? do you know?

Sylvia


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Shizu, I dont know how you keep up with all of the threads and recipes, but you do.  Thank you so much for doing this, it must take up so much of your time. Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> shizu,
> I have been enjoying my copy. i have done a little organizing by using the kindle PC App for my cookbooks. how do you get non-amazon books like your recipe ebook on to it? do you know?
> 
> Sylvia


Humm, I'm not using the kindle PC app so I don't know. I could find out but I'm out of town right now so it need to wait. I thought the kindle PC app only work for Amazon ebooks... maybe you can ask about it on Tech section. If you find out, let me know others might want to do the same.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Shizu, I dont know how you keep up with all of the threads and recipes, but you do. Thank you so much for doing this, it must take up so much of your time. Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you,Thank you, Thank you.


You are very welcome.  It just that I'm busy lately so it is likely now that I will miss. So if everyone would tell me when you see one, I'll appreciate it.  Just email me or PM me.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't get one this time Shizu
Paula ny


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I didn't get one this time Shizu
> Paula ny


Just send you one. Let me know if you miss this one too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shizu: You are one in a million. *I raise my salted Margarita to you in a toast*...Here here...Cheers to Shizu for all the hard work and the great outcome. Over the teeth and past the gums look out stomach; down the hatch it comes!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't been on the KB for a while and seems there is quite few cooking threads. If anyone can point me to the threads that are buried with the recipes, I will be able to update and send to everyone. I think I got most of recipes on the KB until February...  

Sooo help  

If everything goes well, I will be able to update next month.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back, Shizu!  We have a lot of work waiting for you!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome back Shizu we've missed you, and not just because of the recipes either.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I haven't been on the KB for a while and seems there is quite few cooking threads. If anyone can point me to the threads that are buried with the recipes, I will be able to update and send to everyone. I think I got most of recipes on the KB until February...
> 
> Sooo help
> 
> If everything goes well, I will be able to update next month.


Shizu, you have been missed! Welcome back!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Susan, rla, and crebel.  

Oh I'm aware that I missed a lot. Sooo point me to the right direction, I'll try to make up what I missed. Sorry it won't be perfect since I know I will miss some good recipes...  

I'm out of town right now so won't be able to start until next month. Hope many of you still remember the thread with recipes


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39616.msg709781.html#msg709781

Shizu, BTackitt posted this list of other recipes threads a couple of days ago. It will give you a place to start.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Shizu! Very good to see you back! I missed you.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39616.msg709781.html#msg709781
> 
> Shizu, BTackitt posted this list of other recipes threads a couple of days ago. It will give you a place to start.


Wow nice. Sure looks like I missed a lot lol. Thanks crebel.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Shizu! Very good to see you back! I missed you.


Thanks intinst


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome back Shizu, we've missed you.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Welcome back Shizu, we've missed you.


Thanks B-Kay


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, Shizu, you have been missed.  Glad you are back.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WOOHOO SHIZU'S BACK!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

What kind of recipe would call for kindles as an ingredient?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! Shizu, glad you're back! We missed you!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Kim, BTackitt, and AddieLove. 



bobavey said:


> What kind of recipe would call for kindles as an ingredient?


main one for all? lol


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope that you got to spend the time away doing incredibly fun things.  I am glad you are back too!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hello Shizu,
glad your back
Sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Marguerite and Sylvia

I'm going to start gathering all the recipes (if possible) now. Going to start with the list of threads that BTackitt posted. If you remember any other threads with the recipes, please let me know. If everything goes well, I should be able to send you updated file this month


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Great to have you back! Your recipe book is a treasured thing. Thank you!


Thanks Cobbie. Will try my best to get all that I missed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Welcome back, Shizu. I was in the midst of preparing a compilation of rice cooker recipes, but I'll turn it back over to you. I knew I hadn't seen you around for a long time, and was wanting an updated list of recipes.

Thanks a lot. Please include me in the list of people to whom you will send the updated ebook.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Welcome back, Shizu. I was in the midst of preparing a compilation of rice cooker recipes, but I'll turn it back over to you. I knew I hadn't seen you around for a long time, and was wanting an updated list of recipes.
> 
> Thanks a lot. Please include me in the list of people to whom you will send the updated ebook.


Thanks Cindy. Yes I was away from KB for a long time. So there is more recipes in rice maker thread, I'll try to put all in. If you think of any other thread other than what BTackitt has, please let me know.

And of course I'll send you the updated copy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Will do. Good to have you back. You were missed.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone mention that if I'm making a book2 of the recipe book. This never occur to me to make it separately. Do you think the recipe ebook is getting too big? It was about 175 recipes and it will be more than 220 recipes when I'm done with updating. So if you have any thought, let me know?

It might be confusing to have 2 ebook so it might be better to wait and make second one.... I don't know lol


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I may have been that someone.  

I just looked and saw that this thread was originally created some time ago... and more recent collection of recipes.  I wasn't sure if I had missed out on something when the thread was originally created.  I love the idea of a Kindle Boards cookbook no matter how big or small   These are the Best of the Best Recipes.

I love to cook. I love my Kindle.  Now I will be able to cook with my Kindle


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Good to have you back.

I would prefer to have all my recipes in one file, unless it's easier for you to make a new one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just one, with updates like you did before Shizu.. Please & Thank you ma'am.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought so too. One ebook.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I prefer one file, but will be happy with whatever you are able to do.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Just sent the updated file. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Shizu, I got it!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Shizu said:


> Just sent the updated file. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


WOW thank you. This recipe book is even better than I had hoped for. I love all the "favorite" recipes that everyone has posted... and Shizu I can't say "Thank You" enough. Clearly this was a lot of work for you to do. But I, for one, really appreciate it!!!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu you are truly AWESOME! Thank you so much.  It looks wonderful.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Shizu, I got it! It looks great, as always.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, Shizu. I am going to transfer mine to my Kindle soon.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome. It is not that hard to do if you can point me to the recipes lol With all these posts in KB, the recipes get buried so fast lol and we have great cooks here.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Got it.  Thank you!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Got it. Thank you. You are so thoughtful.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't thank you enough, Shizu.  This recipe ebook is wonderful, all I have to do is drop my kindle in a baggie to keep it clean and cook directly from the screen, don't even have to print it out...


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you Shizu, I got it! It looks great, as always.


As if he will be the one using it!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't hate me for asking this, but do you have this in a text format? I'd like to add the recipes to my recipe file in OneNote.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I got it as well! Thank you so much! I love this recipe book!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Don't hate me for asking this, but do you have this in a text format? I'd like to add the recipes to my recipe file in OneNote.


I can try but all the links will be gone so... only the recipes maybe? But with 284 recipes, it will be hard to separate between recipes...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you Shizu, I received my copy.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Don't hate me for asking this, but do you have this in a text format? I'd like to add the recipes to my recipe file in OneNote.


I did the conversion but seems some data might be lost. I can give to you if you want to but you need to compare with prc to see if there is anything missing and it will be a lot of work 

Let me know.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I did the conversion but seems some data might be lost. I can give to you if you want to but you need to compare with prc to see if there is anything missing and it will be a lot of work
> 
> Let me know.


Shizu, I'd love a copy of the converted file. (I already have the .prc version.) I'll pm you with my email address.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?  How do I get this recipe book?  I'm on a cooking/baking binge and loving it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

lonestar said:


> How did I miss this thread? How do I get this recipe book? I'm on a cooking/baking binge and loving it.


Just PM Shizu and she will send you the file.


----------

